# Some recent grips



## JuiceGoose (Oct 4, 2006)

Started diving into custom eva grips and i like it. 
Black one was my first one and i made it for a ragin cajun theme rod im doing. One of theys up at ftu asked if i could make a similar setup but ohio state buckeye theme and so the grey one was born.

If anyone wants something made let me know. Im tooled up and got the itch.


----------



## DPFISHERMAN (Jun 6, 2011)

Looks great!


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

Those are sweet! Nice work sir


----------



## Sisco Kid (Mar 19, 2008)

Good job 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## jreynolds (Jul 19, 2010)

Looking good boss. You have really flourished in this hobby.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

NICE grips!


----------



## sergeant69 (Sep 24, 2015)

are you turning them down w/sandpaper or lathe tools? seeing those make me wish i still had my lathe!!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2008)

Beautiful work!


----------



## TXFishSlayer (Apr 28, 2014)

Those are sexy! Very nice.


----------



## JuiceGoose (Oct 4, 2006)

No lathe just some rough work with a woodworking rasp and then final sanding with progressively finer sandpaper. I chucked up a mandrel into my drillpress making sure to keep the open end secure on the table below.


----------



## MikeK (Dec 11, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## CamoWhaler (Jul 13, 2006)

Nice


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Skiff (Jun 5, 2004)

Wow! Those are fine and very creative. Great job!


----------



## Sisco Kid (Mar 19, 2008)

Cool

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

What are you using to cut your EVA at the angles? Just a jig? What tool do you cut it with to make it mate with the other pieces?


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

Smack I think a good band saw or scroll saw will make the cleanest cuts. Whatever he is using looks like it works like a charm. Those are some really sharp looking grips with great color choices.


----------



## JuiceGoose (Oct 4, 2006)

I use my compound miter saw with a fine tooth blade. The cutline is like mirror. With that being said you do have to be careful not to cut to quick EVA can grab the saw and spit it I haven't had it yet but it could happen. A lot of people use a band song with a medium tooth blade and they don't all the way so that it doesn't pull on the EVA.


----------



## Billy 40 (Apr 3, 2008)

Those came out awesome!! Especially for your first attempt that makes them more impressive. FOr anyone wanting to learn the basics of making EVA inlays, scoll to the bottom of this page: http://www.northeastrodbuilders.com/stuff-to-buy/361-2/


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Those are sick!!!


----------



## JKD (May 30, 2009)

I've been wanting to do a light wading rod with EVA but always thought EVA was too ugly. You blew that thought out of my mind. Those are awesome!!


----------



## JuiceGoose (Oct 4, 2006)

Jkd if ya wanna get together and make something let me know. Ive got colors out the wazzoo


----------



## Speckled (Mar 19, 2008)

Very cool grips . Great work Juice :dance:.


----------



## BigFishinTank (May 30, 2015)

Those are ridiculous!!! Well done Juice.


----------



## Fishsurfer (Dec 14, 2014)

Very Swweet......


----------

